# Fosworks Cobra260 ESC help



## RobMW (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi folks... Im hoping you might be able to help me with an issue Im having with two new Fosworks Cobra 260 ESC's.
Twelve months ago I converted my outdoor bush tramway to deadrail RC using Tony Walsham's kits.
I have a trailing car with MyLocoSound and a Bachmann Rail truck, with RC onboard, ... so I have some experience.

Due to Tony's recent bout with the big C and downsizing his business, I bought two new Fosworks Cobra 260 ESC's directly from Fosworks in the UK, with the intention of making another trailing car and putting the second onboard a Bachman Shay. (hope you are doing well Tony and good to see RCS-RC growing again)

After a few months of sitting on the project bench, last Saturday I opened all the bags and got to work hooking everything up to finish the new MOW trailing car. To my surprise both new ESC 260's did not fire up? The Rx was binding to the Tx ok, but there was no power being passed to the loco. The red LED on the ESC 260's boards did not light up at all ... I thought it was strange to have two dead boards. I figured it must be my error.
So, frustrated I thought I'd chill and do some research during the week to troubleshoot and also emailed Fosworks for any tips. (no reply)

Today I swapped the new ESC 260's into the existing trailing car that I know works.
Neither of the 260's LED's lit up.
One ESC passed input to the MyLocoSound card but not any power to the loco.
The second ESC was completely dead.

Has anybody else had a similar experience with these ESC boards? Any hints?

Cheers







Rob


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Rob,
I have a Spoerer/Fosworks system, but bought it as a plug and go set, so have had no issues with it.
I don't want to know anything about HOW they work, they just do.
I would suggest that maybe it's just an incompatibility issue with the mixing of systems.
Steve has always been quick to answer my emails in the past, so hopefully you will get an answer, and solve the problem.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Rail_Master4501 (10 mo ago)

Hey I’ve seen some of your videos on YouTube! That TE1A was awesome! Sorry I don’t have much to offer to answer your question I had no idea you were on this forum.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Rob,
Did you ever solve this issue?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

